# Reba FINALLY kidded



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

It has been over 3 weeks since I first noticed her udders had filled. We hoped she would have give birth on the full moon but nope she waited till a cold front rolled in. At 6:30 am my mom went to check on the goats and saw a foot sticking out. She kidded a :kidred: but we think she might have another one in there. The after birth has already come out but she still looks big onder:
Here are a few pictures we named her Autumn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! :lovey: Congrats!


----------



## Momma2many (Aug 3, 2012)

So very cute. I LOVE the last photo.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awwww she's so cute! Lucky you getting a darling girl!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

My grandparents are already spoiling Autumn


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats! my grandparents won't come near my goats !


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Awwwww, congrats.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are the sweetist pics! Brought tears to my ears! My grandpa would have loved my goats as would have my dad:[ CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww that's so cute! <3


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

A sweet beautiful doeling, you lucky duck!


----------

